# I`m pregnant!



## Jackie6834

Hello everyone!
It`s been a while since I posted anything because I started to feel discouraged about getting pregnant. I went to the doctor about a few months ago, and he told me my body was healthy, but my husband never went to the doctor and I was sure that the reason I wasn`t getting pregnant was because of him. He smokes cigs, other stuff, and excessively drinks on the weekends. We got into so many arguments, and I really felt like giving up with everything. 

We recently moved into a new house, and I wanted to try one more time before the year was over, and BAM! I can finally say that I am pregnant. We have been trying for 1 year, and 8 months. The first day of my last period was Nov. 14th, so I`m 4 weeks, 2 days pregnant!

My baby is half Japanese, and will be raising him/her here in Japan. I`m so excited!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 52


----------



## Glowbug

Congrats!!!


----------



## staceyg

congrats! :D


----------



## Kardashianw

Aww congrats to you Hun xx


----------



## tu123

That is a great line
Congrats


----------



## bemybaby

So encouraging to hear. Sounds a bit like me. Trying 2 years. On last cycle trying I think. Congrats.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

That's wonderful, congrats to the both of you! :)


----------



## seany3

Jackie6834 said:


> Hello everyone!
> It`s been a while since I posted anything because I started to feel discouraged about getting pregnant. I went to the doctor about a few months ago, and he told me my body was healthy, but my husband never went to the doctor and I was sure that the reason I wasn`t getting pregnant was because of him. He smokes cigs, other stuff, and excessively drinks on the weekends. We got into so many arguments, and I really felt like giving up with everything.
> 
> We recently moved into a new house, and I wanted to try one more time before the year was over, and BAM! I can finally say that I am pregnant. We have been trying for 1 year, and 8 months. The first day of my last period was Nov. 14th, so I`m 4 weeks, 2 days pregnant!
> 
> My baby is half Japanese, and will be raising him/her here in Japan. I`m so excited!

Congrats !! Its the best feeling just when you are losing hope isnt it :) wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months x


----------



## abracadabra

Congratulations on your bfp xx


----------



## foreverhappy

Lovely BFP!!


----------



## Jackie6834

Thanks everyone. This is truly a blessing for me, and to have it happen during the Christmas season is truly amazing.


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

:xmas7:

V xxx


----------



## abracadabra

Congratulations!


----------



## paula181

Congratulations :dance:

xx


----------

